# Dulcolax



## Lauzy (Feb 7, 2010)

I used senekot for ages with success but now it's stopped working. So I thought I'd start using 1 Dulcolax every other day. It works amazingly....full, clearing out BMs always happen. Only prob is, it works without fail after only 6 hours. So I'm waking up to go (being woken by mild cramps and urge to go) at 3 0r 4 in morn!!!!! I take it just before I go to bed as it is so dunno what to do!! It brilliant at predictable relief....but at a bad time!!!Anyone else get this???? Any tips???Thanks xxx


----------



## GUTted (Jul 2, 2009)

Dulcolax makes me throw up, have severe cramps, diarrhea and feel bruised. I took 2 tablets on Tuesday, it's now Sunday and I'm still in pain and my bowels haven't gone back to 'normal'.Admitedly constipation isn't my most common symptom and in my case is brought on by having to take loperamide/Imodium, (which can often take a long time to wear off!), but even if it was I'd definitely try and take something natural. I will never use Dulcolax again and will be looking into Senna and the like for the next time I need flushing out.


----------



## whiteelephant (Jul 27, 2010)

I use senokot but it only seems to just about work in short cycles... Do have dulcolax for emergencies but try to avoid as its too effective, and leaves my insides feeling like a tornado's been through, and fast!







The only thing I can think of Lauzy is setting an alarm and taking during the night?


----------



## alpha66 (May 19, 2011)

Why all the stimulants stop working after certain period of usage? I see so many people on this board saying what they've been using stopped working and need new one....Why is that????


----------



## CherECoz (Jun 20, 2011)

That's why it's called 'irritable'! Even my doctor told me something will work for a while the stop. A pharmacist told me to mix it uP.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

good advice CherECoz--mixing it up helps me.


----------



## alpha66 (May 19, 2011)

CherECoz said:


> That's why it's called 'irritable'! Even my doctor told me something will work for a while the stop. A pharmacist told me to mix it uP.


So if something stops, then does it work ever again later after using other laxatives? Or once it stops it stops forever???


----------



## CherECoz (Jun 20, 2011)

It'll work again. Just stay away from it for a few weeks. For me, it doesnt work as well though. Right now I'm out of town and my bowels totally shut down. So I'm using extra mag citrate capsules along with benefiber and 1 Dulcolax and had about 8 prunes last night. My staples, What I take every day, are at least 500-650 mg mag citrate capsules or tablets, benefiber at breakfast and dinner and prunes before bed. I eat lots of salad, fruits and veggies. And stay away from beef. I mostly have chicken but some fish and whole grains. Sweet potatoes and corn are also helpful for me


----------



## CherECoz (Jun 20, 2011)

It'll work again. Just stay away from it for a few weeks. For me, it doesnt work as well though. Right now I'm out of town and my bowels totally shut down. So I'm using extra mag citrate capsules along with benefiber and 1 Dulcolax and had about 8 prunes last night. My staples, What I take every day, are at least 500-650 mg mag citrate capsules or tablets, benefiber at breakfast and dinner and prunes before bed. I eat lots of salad, fruits and veggies. And stay away from beef. I mostly have chicken but some fish and whole grains. Sweet potatoes and corn are also helpful for me


----------



## Lauzy (Feb 7, 2010)

Hi all,thanks for all the thoughts and advice!!Can't resist the temptation when I get so bloated cuz i'm never going to the toilet!!! So I took dulco on fri night as late as poss (figured at least it not a day I gotta get to work after that stuff!). Amazing clear out...woken at 6am with the cramps and then that was it! There for about half hour!!! Not fun but once it done I do feel great!!!Anyway, everything seems to stop working eventually, I agree you can't stick with the same thing for years and need to mix it up! Gonna give the sennekot a go again this week to see if it working again yet...it didn't last time I tried so not holding out much hope!Thanks again everyone xxx


----------



## alpha66 (May 19, 2011)

I used agiolax (senna) for about a week and worked well. They I tried prune juice + high fiber diet for few days without success. So I switched back to agiolax. Now it's not working!!! Is this possible? I used agiolax only for 1 week. What should I do?


----------



## CherECoz (Jun 20, 2011)

alpha66 said:


> I used agiolax (senna) for about a week and worked well. They I tried prune juice + high fiber diet for few days without success. So I switched back to agiolax. Now it's not working!!! Is this possible? I used agiolax only for 1 week. What should I do?


Get some Magnesium Citrate capsules or pills at a nutrition or natural food store. Start with 500 mg with evening meal plus benefiber (a soluble fiber) and a few prunes. It'll help. Let me know how you do


----------



## mey2614 (Feb 25, 2011)

Hi CherECoz...Did your doc say it was okay to take the magnesium citrate capsules on a daily basis? I was taking a different sort of magnesium a while back, but it seemed to lose all effectiveness!


----------



## CherECoz (Jun 20, 2011)

Yes he did say ok to everyday! I had gone up to 1000 mg of mag oxide but only need 500 mg, sometimes need an extra cap.


----------



## JODY23 (Jul 27, 2011)

I take Phillips Laxative Dietary Supplement caplets which has 500mg of Mag Oxide.Is this the same Mag Oxide that you buy in health food stores? Can you take Mag Oxide everyday, or do you take it as needed?


----------



## CherECoz (Jun 20, 2011)

The mag oxide worked ok for a while but I ended up increasing it to 1000 mg...yes it's the same as what's on the Phillips callers....BUT the magnesium CITRATE works so much better,even at 500mg because it is a more absorbable form of mag. You have to get the citrate caps at a natural or health food store. I get mine online now. The brand Solgar is what a naturalist doctor recommended. I just googled it. The one I found is a caplet, 2 cap=400mg so I take 2 1/2 but I am going to try the 400 mg as that may be enough. I hope you try it and it works fir u. Be sure to take benefiber too. Also I have added 1-2 tsp of ground flax to my diet 3-4x a week. It has made the difference why Iay only need 400 mg of the mag CITRATE.


----------

